# Styrofoam under tank



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello forumers! Ive a question. 

I have a 40 breeder and we recently built a stand for it. Since the top is a flat piece of wood, there is a slight gap between the center of the stand and the bottom of the tank. I would say about 1/32 of an inch, give or take. It makes me nervous, but how justifiably is that? 

I have been searching online and getting mixed thoughts on the matter. I want to know if I should add something under it. I know the corners are the places that need the support and people say that since its glass with the trim it could do more harm than good. I do worry about seeing the foam under it so would prefer to not use it. I can get a pic if need be, but would love thoughts and opinions on this one. My worry is having it crack, even though it is tempered glass. Should I worry?

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you would be okay. Foam of some type under tanks is common. In fact, Mr Aqua sells specifically cut sections to fit their tanks and they are recommended. I assume this is to provide stability and release the stress on their tanks as they are rimless and frameless. Given that, I think as long as what you use is similar I see no harm in it. Plus, a 40B is not terribly heavy anyway. I wouldn't use an excessively thick piece.

Here is one of their mats.
 FMAT-720 Mr. Aqua Foam Mat


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

If the tank is floating base design the weight is carried by the rim, with the trim offering a bit of evening out of the weight between the tank & stand. Flip the tank over, put a straight edge across it, if there is a gap, and it usually is considerable with a floating base designed tank, no styrofoam is needed, and may be detrimental to the integrity of the tank if it presses on the bottom glass.

A tank of conventional design will have no gap, or just a very slight one, perhaps 1/32" or less here & there. These are the ones where a thin layer of padding will help, as the weight is carried by the entire bottom. It also prevents some small hard object, such as a piece of gravel, stray piece of wood from stand construction & so on, from creating a pressure point between the stand & bottom, big risk of cracking the bottom with that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO as long as it is NOT a deep blue tank you should be fine.DB actually have a sticker saying warranty is void if not placed on solid wood stand(like a metal stand).All my tanks on metal stands have a small gap in the center,from my 20 long right on up to my 75G.Some could fit a quater($) or more.All weight does go to corners IMO.I'll search the rock thread and post the video of tank supported ONLY on ends!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tempered Glass Aquarium - YouTube
Here you go!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys are awesome, thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Besides the frightening video,I should add that my 120(4x2x2) and my 75(4x18"x2) are on custom made wood stands(I made them) and DON'T EVEN HAVE ANY WOOD ACROSS THE BACK,to allow easy plumbing of my mega overflows!Nothing under the whole back of the tank at all.I do have excellent support in the corners(DUH?).
All my tanks are AGA or aqueon(the same now).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, Tom that would scare me, LOL 

Here is the tank and stand in question:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You're ALL GOOD!That stand will work well for you.
I really believe unless there is some manufacturing flaw that glass is stronger than most think.I take safety very seriously(it's how I make a living) and really didn't think I was taking any chances when building my stands.
I have never had a tank break or a stand fail.
Most premade wood stands are pretty crappy from a builders veiw,but they work?I really go with all weight to corners and support accordingly.
That's a nice looking set up,can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

Just supporting the corners would work fine. I have all of my 20 tanks (including 4 of the 40's in question) on 1/2 thick house insulation foam. That stuff hardly compresses, just enough to take out some of the stresses. It is also the kind that is green and does not crumble - unlike styrofoam, which looks obnoxious and crumbles all over the place. I have managed to cut very clear lines with a box cutter and straight edge, looks great and definitely not trashy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! 

Yeah when we were building, I was pointing to a pre fab stand my 29 is on telling hubbs, if that piece of crap can hold that tank, plus May, I think we are good. The stand is very sturdy, no wobble to it what so ever. My 55, however, wobbles. May hops up there by gripping the top and it scares me, another reason its coming down. You can see it pull forward some with her fatness. Shes a chunky kitty LOL.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

YES! It MUST support May also!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah she is on it now. LOL. She discovered she can lay on top of the tank/ air conditioner and have a nice comfy sunny spot. What a silly kitty she is. Spoiled rotten, that one.


----------

